# Grafting Queens



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

I'm using JzBz cups - I dip them in wax and also put a good amount of royal jelly into them for getting the larva off easier.


----------



## BigDaddyDS (Aug 28, 2007)

Taking a beginner queen rearing class is what I'd recommend. While bookwork and reading is great, there's no substitute for learning from someone first hand. And paying $150 bucks and up isn't out of the question. Your cell acceptance level increasing will be the reward for that small amount to pay.

And, for what it's worth, I like the Chinese Grafting Tool, which looks like a ballpoint pen sort of thing. Take and remove the plunger though. It kills more larva than it saves.


----------



## mbholl (Dec 16, 2007)

I prefer stainless steel tool and priming cups with royal jelly. Have tried (with about equal take) plastic and wax cups; prime both kinds. Make sure humid and warm when grafting. I have damp towels handy so larvae don't dry out. Grafting tool gets sticky (from royal jelly) - I keep a cup of water and towel to wipe it off as needed.

Some things that were helpful to me: Have cell bars and frame(s) to hold bars ready. Confine queen on frame for a day, and be sure grafting right age larvae. Make sure your cell builders are strong, well fed and ready. Remove any rogue queen cells from cell builders. Get your cells out on time, before any hatch. Have your nucs ready for ripe cells. Know how you're going to transport cells and cell cups.

After much trial and error, I found the best thing is to have a plan and be organized!


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

I find it easier to graft out of "older" comb, I tend to push through new comb when trying to get that little larvae on the needle. Older darker comb is tougher and easier to see the larvae.


----------



## gi53 (Feb 19, 2008)

Where do you get royal jelly from, other cells. And once a egg hatches won't it have some jelly around it from the nurse bees? when a egg hatches don't it start to make a "c", I don't want to graft eggs, thanks


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

gi53 said:


> Do to my site not being the best my daughter said she would try to graft eggs for me so I can get a few queen bees from some of my best stock. Oh, and any tricks of the trade, we all have them.


here is a write up posted by grant that tells you how to make up starters etc using the nicot(sp) system

http://nicot.homestead.com/

I'll check around today and see if I have a spare either nicot or jenter with all the pieces if you would like to try it? neither has been used if they are all together


----------



## gi53 (Feb 19, 2008)

I just orderd one plus some grafting tools, I hope my daughter enjoys it


----------



## queenking (Oct 24, 2007)

i started grafting queen cells and now i have caped queen cells


----------

